# Cheap Homemade Hog Feeder



## deerslaya1129

I dont know what yall think about this setup, but it works pretty good for me.


----------



## jason bales

if u cut a notch in it like a triange 3 in by 3 in u can just rest it on the ground works alot better oh yeah i use bungie cord the rubber ones not wire ties


----------



## doublelungdriller

i had one many years ago and yes it works great.


----------



## Todd E

You can also get a black corrugated drain pipe.....secure 3-4' on tree, let rest run out on ground, pinch off end of pipe, secure shut with wire, drill some small holes into side of pipe that lays along the ground..............and your corn will last longer. Thay have to root/knock the pipe around to make the corn come out


----------



## Huntemall

Take a small drum and drill holes a little bigger than the grain of corn and put a swivel on the rope and tie it to a tree.  They cannot eat all the corn and will roll the barrell around to get the corn out.  Works Great!


----------



## Rays123

you wanna know the best feeder for hogs. the ground. dig a hole and put the corn in it. hogs love it


----------



## Lostoutlaw

Rays123 said:


> you wanna know the best feeder for hogs. the ground. dig a hole and put the corn in it. hogs love it



Be sure and put some of the dirt back on the corn Hogs love to root up food


----------



## Wildlandkennels

*hog feeder*

The pipe on the tree works but hogs will tear it off the tree.  They can tear up most anything.  I am a fan of the barrel feeder mentioned.  I have done this and chained it to a tree and had pictures of thirty hogs around it at a time.  I stiull have it and nothing is wrong with it.  The corn will last longer to.  The hogs will eat at the pipe feeders till the corn is empty.


----------

